# More ACE Bad News



## sechs (Oct 9, 2009)

The San Joaquin Regional Rail Commission approved "suspension" of the midday ACE roundtrip, trains 07(westbound) and 02 (eastbound). I've ridden ACE 02 several times as the Amtrak thruway to Stockton.

From the Conductor MAX blog:

http://www.conductormax.com/blog/post/2009...Trip-Train.aspx

There are some interesting figures in the previous post on the subject:

http://www.conductormax.com/blog/post/2009...-Reduction.aspx

They state that the round trip will be reinstated once the economic conditions warrant.


----------



## DET63 (Oct 10, 2009)

Comment in response:



> October 9. 2009 09:58
> ​
> 
> Makes sense. It only got 50 passengers because it was not in a peak commute slot. Wonder what the folks who were relying on it to get to school will do. Will a bus replace it?
> ...


----------



## sechs (Oct 11, 2009)

The train ran with two cars. It was never expected to be passenger magnet.

I think that a lot of people liked the option of taking the midday trains, but rarely, if ever, did it. Given the opportunity, these folks might have been willing to pay more to keep that option open. Whether it would have been enough, we may never know.


----------



## DET63 (Oct 12, 2009)

> They state that the round trip will be reinstated once the economic conditions warrant.


Which may be never. Since the dot.com bubble burst in the late '90s, the economy has been, at best, uncertain, in the Bay Area.


----------



## sechs (Oct 15, 2009)

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that the midday round trip was added after 2001.


----------



## DET63 (Oct 16, 2009)

sechs said:


> Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that the midday round trip was added after 2001.


I'm not sure exactly when it was started, but the economy would probably account for why it never was all too successful.

On edit: It appears, according to Wikipedia, that the fourth trip started in 2006.


----------

